# To my friends here at HGF



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I have been here since 11/5/14. According to my profile page, I have posted 533 times, and have been kindly given 291 likes along the way. I apologize for some of the posts that I have made in the last week or two. I am going to make a real effort to be the gentleman that my parents raised me to be. This is a fun and informative place for me. I don't intend to ruin it for others.
GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

goldwing said:


> I have been here since 11/5/14. According to my profile page, I have posted 533 times, and have been kindly given 291 likes along the way. I apologize for some of the posts that I have made in the last week or two. I am going to make a real effort to be the gentleman that my parents raised me to be. This is a fun and informative place for me. I don't intend to ruin it for others.
> GW


Good to see that you're going to hang around.

In the real world, there are and will be times, no matter the reason, when you need to roll around in the gutter with others, whether you want to or not.

I know this.....cause_ I've been there and done__ that_. Internet forums are no different.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Goldwing:
I don't think there is any need for you to apologize. Glad to hear you're not quitting. I doubt very much that you have ruined anything for anyone.


----------



## HarryCline (Feb 20, 2015)

Hello goldwing,

I'm rather new here myself but have stayed behind the scenes just reading and such. I don't think many thought you where going to leave. I followed somewhat today what you and some of the other posters here where trying to do, I must say you baited him rather good. 
I can say I will never get in your guys way. No doubt you have a click going on here and run the show. I can only imagine what you would do to me, it's like you all went to the same school. 
By the way I'm a born again Jew if that makes any difference. Go easy on me. I'm rather sensitive myself.


----------



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm one of the new guys and I do quite a bit of BS posting. No foul from you in my book.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

So HarryCline is that your "Kick Me" sign I see there on your back ? 

Goldwing made a sincere post and you're trying to make this about you somehow. What's up with that ?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

HarryCline said:


> Hello goldwing,
> 
> I'm rather new here myself but have stayed behind the scenes just reading and such. I don't think many thought you where going to leave. I followed somewhat today what you and some of the other posters here where trying to do, I must say you baited him rather good.
> I can say I will never get in your guys way. No doubt you have a click going on here and run the show. I can only imagine what you would do to me, it's like you all went to the same school.
> By the way I'm a born again Jew if that makes any difference. Go easy on me. I'm rather sensitive myself.


GW didn't bait anyone.

Thateus showed up here with an agenda. It was that obvious to me from his first thread.

BTW....there's no click going on. Just members that treat each other with consideration and respect.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

HarryCline said:


> Hello goldwing,
> 
> I'm rather new here myself but have stayed behind the scenes just reading and such. I don't think many thought you where going to leave. I followed somewhat today what you and some of the other posters here where trying to do, I must say you baited him rather good.
> I can say I will never get in your guys way. No doubt you have a click going on here and run the show. I can only imagine what you would do to me, it's like you all went to the same school.
> By the way I'm a born again Jew if that makes any difference. Go easy on me. I'm rather sensitive myself.


Relax Harry,
I doubt anyone here cares about your place of worship or how long you have held your beliefs. Why not introduce yourself and we can look for the things that we have in common instead of our differences? 
GW


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Don't waste any pixels on this person; it was a re-registered Thateus.

He's banned now, too.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

DJ Niner said:


> Don't waste any pixels on this person; it was a re-registered Thateus.
> 
> He's banned now, too.


I had a feeling about that name.........


----------



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

It's a shame when people come in and try to tear apart a group of guys that get along well..

I was too new to say much, but I didn't care for him at all.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

goldwing said:


> I have been here since 11/5/14. According to my profile page, I have posted 533 times, and have been kindly given 291 likes along the way. I apologize for some of the posts that I have made in the last week or two. I am going to make a real effort to be the gentleman that my parents raised me to be. This is a fun and informative place for me. I don't intend to ruin it for others.
> GW


Wise decision to stay with the forum......

Never "run" from those that are determined to disrupt..... If you do *they win.....*

Best to simply ignore their posts and more importantly *never* respond to posts by them that attack you personally....... If you do *they win.....*

Internet Trolls Are Narcissists, Psychopaths, and Sadists
Trolls will lie, exaggerate, and offend to get a response. 
https://www.psychologytoday.com/blo...rolls-are-narcissists-psychopaths-and-sadists


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Cait43 said:


> Wise decision to stay with the forum......
> 
> Never "run" from those that are determined to disrupt..... If you do *they win.....*
> 
> ...


I wasn't running Cait, Just sick and tired.
GW


----------



## farook (Jan 7, 2015)

goldwing said:


> I have been here since 11/5/14. According to my profile page, I have posted 533 times, and have been kindly given 291 likes along the way. I apologize for some of the posts that I have made in the last week or two. I am going to make a real effort to be the gentleman that my parents raised me to be. This is a fun and informative place for me. I don't intend to ruin it for others.
> GW


A part of the fun is in not being too formal. Information can be got through books or even a google search. Making a fun community is what forums are all about. At times we may be in a bad mood, maybe had a bad day, under medication, all of this may be considered when judging a person.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

It has been my experience that over time, a "good ole boy" mentality forms with the hard line regulars on many sites. They take on a deity-like persona and don't suffer opinions, ideas, and contradictory input from others. They like to demean and verbally chastise other members for just about any reason.... and even no reason at all because it's just what they do.

This site has managed to pretty much avoid that pitfall and keep a level of civility and respect as paramount among most of the submitters (a few just can't seem to keep their keyboard mouths shut just the same). So when in comes a trouble maker who has to take issue with most every post and in a negative light, we notice that. Some of the other sites would be better suited for this sort of behavior if that is their wont. Personally, I have no respect for keyboard commandos who seem to have a warped orgasm every time they put fingers to keys as they spew forth their vitriol in hopes of getting a rise from others. I'd much prefer they just go away and melt somewhere in their dark and dank basement or cubby hole.

Two little sayings of which I am quite fond apply here;

*"Profanity is the effort of a feeble mind trying to express itself forceably."* (1)
*"Avoid loud and aggressive persons, they are vexations to the spirit."* (2)

(1) From my brother.
(2) From the Desiderata.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

This forum is remarkably 'even keeled'. (I wonder if that term makes any sense to a sailor; Sail?)


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Let's play ball!

Where were we, before this little distraction?


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

hillman said:


> This forum is remarkably 'even keeled'. (I wonder if that term makes any sense to a sailor; Sail?)


"On an even keel" would be correct, but that';s only if you have to refer to the front of the boat as the "bow" and not "the pointy end" as most of us do.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow!!! What did I miss?????

I put Thateus on "ignore" on his first day, so I guess I missed all the fireworks.

GW, you CAN be somewhat direct, sometimes, and while I don't always agree with your posts, I, too, am glad you are sticking around.

Just think how dull it would be around here if everybody agreed with me all the time, just because I was right! :mrgreen:


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

high pockets said:


> <snippage!>
> 
> Just think how dull it would be around here if everybody agreed with me all the time, just because I was right! :mrgreen:


Never happen... (that last part - the first bit is true)


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

high pockets said:


> Wow!!! What did I miss?????
> 
> I put Thateus on "ignore" on his first day, so I guess I missed all the fireworks.
> 
> ...


Thateus likes to talk a sort of Aryan politics, with a chip on his shoulder. His brag about being banned at THR was fairly laughable, because the admin there wants the discussions to be about guns and the shooting sports - period. It took more work to get his 'banned ribbon' here.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

SailDesign said:


> "On an even keel" would be correct, but that';s only if you have to refer to the front of the boat as the "bow" *and not "the pointy end" as most of us do.*


Who would do that? For many years, probably around 50 or so, I have used the word "head" when asking where the restroom is in a store, someone's home, or anyplace else. Since I grew up around boats (first 12 years of my life), bow, stern, head, galley, aft, helm etc. is normal language to me. And yes, ropes are lines when on a boat or in a marina. And a sheet is not a sail.

The boating life is wonderful and I miss it (been boatless since April 1, 1995). Someday I may get back into it.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> Who would do that? For many years, probably around 50 or so, I have used the word "head" when asking where the restroom is in a store, someone's home, or anyplace else. Since I grew up around boats (first 12 years of my life), bow, stern, head, galley, aft, helm etc. is normal language to me. And yes, ropes are lines when on a boat or in a marina. And a sheet is not a sail.
> 
> The boating life is wonderful and I miss it (been boatless since April 1, 1995). Someday I may get back into it.


It's become a kind of inverse snobbery railing against those who are too sticklish. Kind of like using "bullet" for "round" and "clip" for "magazine" ... 

Mostly, a bow is a bow - "pointy end" is for fun in the pub when the sticklers are listening.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

When it comes to boats, I just say the front of the boat, or the back of the boat. 

It's the sides of the boat that get me confused. :watching:


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> When it comes to boats, I just say the front of the boat, or the back of the boat.
> 
> It's the sides of the boat that get me confused. :watching:


You have trouble with Left and Right...?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SailDesign said:


> You have trouble with Left and Right...?


No.....but isn't there some technical term like starboard or something?

I think starboard means the left side, right?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SailDesign said:


> You have trouble with Left and Right...?


I just remember "port" is four letters. "Left" has four letters.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

pic said:


> I just remember "port" is four letters. "Left" has four letters.


Right.

As in "correct" 

Port is Left, and is red - Starboard is Right, and is green. It takes a while, but you get used to it.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> I just remember "port" is four letters. "Left" has four letters.


Yeah....."port" was the other term I couldn't thing of at the moment.

So.......maybe starboard is right side and port is left?

If I get all this terminology down pat, I just might go out and buy me a boat. Then again, with my luck, I'd get washed overboard and then regret ever buying a boat.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SailDesign said:


> Right.
> 
> As in "correct"
> 
> Port is Left, and is red - Starboard is Right, and is green. It takes a while, but you get used to it.


Oh okay.....so now we're going to throw some colors into the mix?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Yeah....."port" was the other term I couldn't thing of at the moment.
> 
> So.......maybe starboard is right side and port is left?
> 
> If I get all this terminology down pat, I just might go out and buy me a boat. Then again, with my luck, I'd get washed overboard and then regret ever buying a boat.


I don't know about this red n green "Sail" is referring too.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

paratrooper:
We're both in Arizona. Except for Lake Havasu or Lake Powell there's not too much need for a boat around here.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

desertman said:


> paratrooper:
> We're both in Arizona. Except for Lake Havasu or Lake Powell there's not too much need for a boat around here.


So, I take it you don't own a snow-blower?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

We might as well cover the leeward side vs the windward side. 

And how do you sail into the wind??? 

I just wanted to tack that on for thought


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

pic said:


> We might as well cover the leeward side vs the windward side.
> 
> And how do you sail into the wind???
> 
> I just wanted to tack that on for thought


you gave the clue, "tack".


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Yeah....."port" was the other term I couldn't thing of at the moment.
> 
> So.......maybe starboard is right side and port is left?
> 
> If I get all this terminology down pat, I just might go out and buy me a boat. Then again, with my luck, I'd get washed overboard and then regret ever buying a boat.


Yup - starboard is right-side, port is left. Nothing to it.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

pic said:


> We might as well cover the leeward side vs the windward side.
> 
> And how do you sail into the wind???
> 
> I just wanted to tack that on for thought


The leeward side is the oneyou pee over if you don't it blown back in your face. That usually sorts it out....

You sail into the wind by being smarter than it is.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I wonder if turning starboard on a boat is more difficult then turning port side?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't even want to get started with sailboats. Way too confusing and work. 

What the Hell is a jib anyways?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> I wonder if turning starboard on a boat is more difficult then turning port side?


Why would turning one direction be harder than the other?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

You mount your motorcycle from the port side


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Why would turning one direction be harder than the other?


It wouldn't - but then again NASCAR drivers only ever turn to Port, so maybe there's something in it.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

pic said:


> You mount your motorcycle from the port side


You know, that's an interesting point - because it makes no sense in this country to do that - you are between the bike and the traffic. in the UK, it makes sense, but you guys just slavishly copied it....


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> I don't even want to get started with sailboats. Way too confusing and work.
> 
> What the Hell is a jib anyways?


That's the sail on the front of the boat in my avatar.. The one that's tied to the sticky-out stick there (called a bowsprit)


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Why would turning one direction be harder than the other?


I can't explain it, but turning right in my automobile or motorcyle is more difficult


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

It can depend on whether a m/c is on it's side-stand or center-stand. I've seen guys mount from the right side. Not sure why though. 

For me, it's always the left side. If it's on it's side-stand, it leans to the left, thus making throwing your leg over it a bit easier.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

paratrooper:


> So, I take it you don't own a snow-blower?


Yes I do. However it has collected more dust than snow. Got it just in case. Unless we get a flood around here I see no need for a boat.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> I can't explain it, but turning right in my automobile or motorcyle is more difficult


In a car with traditional left-side steering, that can make a difference as to why it seems easier to make left hands turns.

Then again, m/c's don't fit that category, and it's still easier for me to turn left at speed than it is to turn right.

I do know that my bad right knee has something to do with it though.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

desertman said:


> paratrooper:
> 
> Yes I do. However it has collected more dust than snow. Got it just in case. Unless we get a flood around here I see no need for a boat.


All I have is a snow shovel. :smt089


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

desertman said:


> paratrooper:
> 
> Yes I do. However it has collected more dust than snow. Got it just in case. Unless we get a flood around here I see no need for a boat.


Even I don't own a snow-blower... With 36" having fallen this month. I get my exercise shovelling....

This was at the end of January - we have twice as much now.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> All I have is a snow shovel. :smt089


Good exercise!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

There's something very cool about a big ole brute of a snow-blower. I'm talking at least 15 hp, 3 stage blower, big ole knarly tires with tire chains on um, a halogen light, 4 speeds forward and two in reverse.

Oh yeah, and heated grips too. And, the machine absolutely has to be *fire engine red*.

Something at least this big: http://media.toro.com/PublishingIma...HD-1128-OHXE-38803co2458_sn_pwrmx_38803_r.jpg

Or this...........http://powerequipment.honda.com/images/models/HS1332TAS_PE_IMG250.jpg


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SailDesign;


> Even I don't own a snow-blower... With 36" having fallen this month. I get my exercise shovelling....


I get mine by doing calisthenics every morning and hiking out in the desert. Shoveling is bad for the back!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SailDesign said:


> You know, that's an interesting point - because it makes no sense in this country to do that - you are between the bike and the traffic. in the UK, it makes sense, but you guys just slavishly copied it....


Same as mounting a horse only from the left (port) side


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

desertman said:


> paratrooper:
> We're both in Arizona. Except for Lake Havasu or Lake Powell there's not too much need for a boat around here.


There's a 50/50 chance "Paratrooper" owns a snowmobile.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

pic said:


> Same as mounting a horse only from the left (port) side


can be done from the right if you teach them to stand for it. It just not the way most are trained to begin with.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> There's a 50/50 chance "Paratrooper" owns a snowmobile.


:anim_lol:


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

paratrooper:


> There's something very cool about a big ole brute of a snow-blower. I'm talking at least 15 hp, 3 stage blower, big ole knarly tires with tire chains on um, a halogen light, 4 speeds forward and two in reverse.
> 
> Oh yeah, and heated grips too. And, the machine simply has to be fire engine red.


Now your talking my kind of language! Actually I've got an 8 hp. 24" 2 stage Husqvarna no chains or heated grips. Hasn't gotten much use yet, but you never know when you're above 5500 ft. even in Arizona. When I had the occasion to use it, it sure beats shoveling.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

The kickstand on a bike/motorcycle is on the left side. It's _easier_ to mount from that side. The only time as an adult that I had to ride a horse (bowhunting trip to Colorado) I always mounted from the left side; that was wrong?

I don't remember the horse's name, but my friends called him 'Killer', mostly because I was obviously nervous around him.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic:


> There's a 50/50 chance "Paratrooper" owns a snowmobile.


Nah! I think he probably puts a set of ski's on the forks of his motorcycle.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Remind me again what this thread was about.... 

Oh, yeah - GW.

Sorry for the 'jack.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

desertman said:


> pic:
> 
> Nah! I think he probably puts a set of ski's on the forks of his motorcycle.


Who needs ski's when you wear a size 15 shoe. :mrgreen:


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

paratrooper:


> Who needs ski's when you wear a size 15 shoe.


For that matter, who needs brakes!


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

desertman said:


> paratrooper:
> 
> For that matter, who needs brakes!


Hah. That's the origin of 'hot shoe'. Flat track/dirt track racing, all left turns, the rider wore a steel 'shoe' on his left foot; the turns were all '3 point'. There was some buildup of heat from the friction.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

paratrooper said:


> I don't even want to get started with sailboats. Way too confusing and work.
> 
> What the Hell is a jib anyways?


It's a small sail which is positioned in front of the mail or foremast. The saying, "I like the cut of your jib" comes from this sail.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

paratrooper said:


> When it comes to boats, I just say the front of the boat, or the back of the boat.
> 
> It's the sides of the boat that get me confused. :watching:


When I had my last boat my youngest daughter said, "Oh dad, why don't you just say left or right instead of port or starboard"? I explained to her that the terms left and right were relative whereas port and starboard were fixed. For example, if I am at the helm piloting the boat, going by a day mark on my right, that day mark would be on my daughter's left if she was on the forward deck looking back at me. This is important because if I were to say that George just fell overboard abaft on the port side then everyone would (should) know where George fell in.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

SailDesign said:


> It's become a kind of inverse snobbery railing against those who are too sticklish. *Kind of like using "bullet" for "round"* and "clip" for "magazine" ...
> 
> Mostly, a bow is a bow - "pointy end" is for fun in the pub when the sticklers are listening.


FWIW, a bullet does not equate to a round. A round is synonymous to a "cartridge. A bullet is pretty useless.

Just some passing info.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> FWIW, a bullet does not equate to a round. A round is synonymous to a "cartridge. A bullet is pretty useless.
> 
> Just some passing info.


Dang, SB - you fell for it. 

The reason I mentioned it was to point out that some are sticklish for the "correct" word. In yacht clubs all over the land the newbies are ever so proper about their terminology, and the old hands use things like "pointy end" to annoy them the way some folks use "bullet" instead of "round".

But we'll forgive you this time.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

SailDesign said:


> Dang, SB - you fell for it.
> 
> The reason I mentioned it was to point out that some are sticklish for the "correct" word. In yacht clubs all over the land the newbies are ever so proper about their terminology, and the old hands use things like "pointy end" to annoy them the way some folks use "bullet" instead of "round".
> 
> But we'll forgive you this time.


Guess I did. In the marinas and dockages I have been at, the proper nautical terms weren't used very much but rather understood. You might hear, "Just below the helm" or "At the transom". The common terms were bow, stern, aft or forward deck, and a few others. The language was pretty casual.

Yes, I can easily see where newbies would try to be proper in their speech. You might hear, "Should I belay this cleat" or "Do you dip the eye" on this pylon?" whereas most (yes and I) would just say, "Tie her off" and let it go at that.

You got me. Makes me look a little pretentious with egg on my face.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> <snip>
> 
> You got me. Makes me look a little pretentious with egg on my face.


Nope. Makes you look human.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

My method for keeping the directions/indicators straight: the short words of each pair all mean the same thing, and the long words all mean the same thing. You have to be able to remember both words in each pair for this to work, but otherwise, it's fairly foolproof (I should know, I tested it on me, my favorite fool!).

Left.....Right
Port....Starboard
Red....Green

And for whoever asked; the colors refer to the side navigational lights on boats and aircraft. In the dark, if you see another watercraft in front of you with their red light on YOUR right (and green on your left), he's coming toward you. VERY important to know for safe low-light navigation. From behind another boat, you will usually see a single white light, but may also see one of the other colors, if you are not dead astern.

(EDITED to correct/clarify explanation, above.)

More info, including history of the terms port and starboard, at this Wiki link:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Port_and_starboard


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I remember entering a (marina) in the no wake area and coming across a commercial vessel what was leaving. He started sounding his horn because normally he would have had the right of way over me (I was piloting a powerboat). But this time I had right away over all other vessels... I was towing another vessel that was dead in the water back into his slip.

In my years of boating, I saw a lot of things on the water and around slips and dockages. I tended to treat this as lessons and I am thankful I did.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

goldwing said:


> I have been here since 11/5/14. According to my profile page, I have posted 533 times, and have been kindly given 291 likes along the way. I apologize for some of the posts that I have made in the last week or two. I am going to make a real effort to be the gentleman that my parents raised me to be. This is a fun and informative place for me. I don't intend to ruin it for others.
> GW


For what it's worth, you have not ruined anything for me. I find your insight as informative and useful as anyone's and have enjoyed conversing. We did have a slight issue, but resolved it as men. I respect that and appreciate your presence. Carry on!


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

paratrooper said:


> I don't even want to get started with sailboats. Way too confusing and work.
> 
> What the Hell is a jib anyways?





SouthernBoy said:


> It's a small sail which is positioned in front of the mail or foremast. The saying, "I like the cut of your jib" comes from this sail.


Are you sure about that? Isn't that what they call that dance from the Scottish Highlands. You know, the dance usually performed by a bunch of men wearing skirts!


----------



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

pic said:


> You mount your motorcycle from the port side


I ride dirtbike. I get on from what ever side is uphill after I crash.


----------



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

SailDesign said:


> Dang, SB - you fell for it.
> 
> The reason I mentioned it was to point out that some are sticklish for the "correct" word. In yacht clubs all over the land the newbies are ever so proper about their terminology, and the old hands use things like "pointy end" to annoy them the way some folks use "bullet" instead of "round".
> 
> But we'll forgive you this time.


Most people say bullet because they don't know better....it is one of my peeves as a reloader....guy comes and ask me for a box of 308 bullets so give him a box of actuall projectiles....


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Is it time for a group hug, yet? :smt083


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Is it time for a group hug, yet? :smt083


Sorry Steve, you missed it.
GW


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

To Mr. goldwing;

I must apologize to you for being party to taking your thread off topic. As for your purpose of this thread, as far as I'm concerned you're fine. I enjoy your posts and your demeanor has always been fine. Someone did get under your skin but then, that someone tended to enjoy doing this to others as well. Some people just have to stir the pop to get their fix.

So carry on and don't fret, my friend.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> To Mr. goldwing;
> 
> I must apologize to you for being party to taking your thread off topic. As for your purpose of this thread, as far as I'm concerned you're fine. I enjoy your posts and your demeanor has always been fine. Someone did get under your skin but then, that someone tended to enjoy doing this to others as well. Some people just have to stir the pop to get their fix.
> 
> So carry on and don't fret, my friend.


Thanks SB!

I thought this thread was to be a one and done. You and ol' Sail gave 'er some legs. And for that, we thank you!
GW


----------



## KeithC. (Dec 24, 2013)

Glad you stayed goldwing.....I've always enjoyed your posts. : )


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

hillman said:


> Hah. That's the origin of 'hot shoe'. Flat track/dirt track racing, all left turns, the rider wore a steel 'shoe' on his left foot; the turns were all '3 point'. There was some buildup of heat from the friction.


I still have my hot shoe.......somewhere in our storage shed. Haven't seen it in many, many years.


----------

